# Podcasts Forum



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We've added a new podcasts forum to the site!

If you own or run a podcast please post up a thread with your links and info. If you know of a podcast let the owners know so they can add their info and episode updates as well.

​


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Now we need a Podshot Forum, where trolls are disposed of in the appropriate manner...


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Well let me be teh firsdt to pimp my Podcast
http://www.theoverlords.co.uk/podcast/
A laid back group that love nothing more then chatting about their hobby. We bring alot to the table are are quite different to alot of the US podcasts out there.
Our sound quality is very good and we have quite a few well established segments. 
We have had a number of guests including Big jim fomr galaxy on fire and Pat form the 11th company podcast.
We are also part of the hobby talk network.

But dont let me ramble on, find us on itunes or follow the above link and come and join in with the best British 40k podcast.

D


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dagmire, this is just the announcement thread. 

The actual podcast section for you to pimp out your podcast is *HERE.*


----------

